# Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника, головокружение



## Андрей Калининград (11 Ноя 2012)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Андрей мне 26 лет. Я 6 лет занимался боксом. Первые признаки не стабильности состояния были после тренировке лет 8 назад. утром проснулся началось головокружение, не мог сфокусировать взгляд. Около месяца было такое состояние, думал с ума сойду. Потом все прошло и не напоминало мне больше. Где-то через 3 года, после этого при повороте в левую сторону, в горизонтальном положении, начиналось мимолетное головокружение. Я специально поворачивал голову, оно усиливалось, но как ни странно, прошло и не мучало год, может два. В армии ставили диагноз ВСД, 2 раза в год начинались симптомы, но через пару недель все проходило. После армии перестал заниматься спортом, сигареты, алкоголь, вообщем дурная жизнь. и в один день началось головокружение и поднялось давление 160/100, после очередной гулянки. И уже 3 месяц не могу восстановиться. Симптомы: мелкие головокружения, в горизонтальном положении при повороте головы влево, сбивается фокус. Голова, как бы мутная, все видится, как в тумане, чувство страха, что сейчас потеряю сознание или умру, стал раздражительный, ничего не радует и интересные вещи перестали быть интересными, раз в 2 недели приступ с повышением давления, обычно перед сном. и просто приступы по 10-20 минут. уснуть не могу очень долго, часто встаю в туалет. начал обследование, МРТ головного мозга в норме, анализы тоже, окулист поставил диагноз АНГИОПАТИЯ сетчатки обеих глаз. Шейный отдел на снимках показал нестабильность С1, С3,С4 позвонков. Колол Актовегин, Ноотропил, пью Бетасекр и Грандаксин. Вообщем уже почти 2 месяца прохожу разные курсы лечения и ничего не помогает. ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ???


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (11 Ноя 2012)

1. Не факт, что  было раньше, связано с нестабильностью. Хотя вполне вероятно определялось шейным отделом позвоночника. Вот это "*Я специально поворачивал голову, оно усиливалось, но как ни странно, прошло и не мучало год, может два." *вполне может говорить, что Вы интуитивно удачно купировали цервикогенное головокружение упражнениями.
2. Не факт, что то, что сегодня, связано с нестабильностью. Но вполне вероятно, что на существующие проблемы наслоились панические атаки и эмоциональные проблемы, которые требуют отдельного специфического лечения.

 Судя по всему диагноза у Вас нет. Проблемами головокружения довольно избирательно занимаются  отоневрологи и сурдологи. Конечно и невролог занимающийся этой проблемой может поставить диагноз. Хотя бы "рабочий". Теоретически, проблема может быть в ведении мануального терапевта. Если он найдет подтверждения цервикогенного происхождения головокружения и ее вероятную причину. Например ограничения подвижности на уровне верхне-шейного отдела позвононика.


----------



## Андрей Калининград (27 Дек 2012)

Добрый день! сделал триплексное сканирование сосудов(БЦС+ТКД)
Заключение:
Брахиоцефальные сосуды-правая позвоночная артерия малого диаметра, гемодинамически значимой деформации и нарушений хода артерий не выявлено, вены не расширены. Стенки сосудов не изменены, комплекс интима-медиа не утолщен.
Экстракраниальный уровень. Артериальная гемодинамика на экстракраниальном уровне нарушена в положении покоя справа в позвоночной артерии-экстравазелярное вертеброгенное влияние на позвоночный кровоток на уровне сегмента V3 в покое. Нарушен венозный отток по венам позвоночного канала по типу аномального сброса крови по позвоночным венам.
Интракраниальный уровень. Артериальная и венозная гемодинамика на интракраниальном уровне в гемисферах без особенностей, кровоток в задней черепной ямке в положении покоя снижен в обеих позвоночных артерий-справа на фоне аномалии артерии значительно.

"кровоток в задней черепной ямке в положении покоя снижен в обеих позвоночных артерий-справа на фоне аномалии артерии значительно" КАК ЭТО ЛЕЧИТЬ??? ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!


----------



## андре3535 (7 Янв 2013)

Сходи к мануальному терапевту. Только нужен очень грамотный, желательно или бывший невролог или травмотолог ортопед. Разные диаметры позвоночных артерий у 80% людей и это не влияет ни на что. У меня была такая же беда. После спортивной тренировки где попал в борцовский захват головой, стала кружится голова уезжать земля из под ног, прыгать давление, пульс. Улучшения стали когда начал делать упражнения на укрепление шейного отдела при нестабильности, хотя нестабильности рентгенологи не видели.  Однако это помогало временно. Начал понимать что у меня ограничено движение головы в верхнешейном отделе. 2 года пытался добиться от врачей причин и методов лечения. В больнице кроме как покапать кавинтон больше ничего не могли предложить, мол остеохондроз дальше будет только хуже. Через полгода нестабильность С2С3 появилась уже на снимках очевидно. Меня это не устроило. Нашел мануального терапевта-невролога, который сообщил, что такие проблемы возникают из за нестабильности или гипермобильности позвонков в шейном отделе, как следствие особенности тонуса артерий шеи и головы(спазм) в результате все симптомы вплоть до предобморочных состояний и головных болей. Кроме того, нестабильность развивается как компенсация если есть блок в другом сегменте. Простой пример: В подзатылочном суставе осуществляется основной обьем движений головы.  Если есть блок СО-С1 или С1-С2 то развивается нестабильность С2, С3 и т.д. То есть голова вместо того что бы нагибаться и крутиться в предназначенном ей природой месте делает это в сегментах ниже, которые на это не рассчитаны. После проведенных мероприятий по мобилизации верхнешейного отдела шея перестала хрустеть и щелкать, ушли головокружения. Делаю упражнения на снятие напряжения мышц в верхнешейном отделе и укрепления мышц в средне и нижнешейном отделе и шейно грудном переходе(ролик, ПИР, резиновый жгут). 
Далее, при нестабильности шейного отдела, особенно С2С3 в тканях шеи имеется большое колличество вегетативных узлов и нервов, которые раздражаются и раздражают  соответствующие отделы головного мозга(гипотоламус) отвечающий в т.ч. и за эмоциональну сферу, регуляцию секреции гормонов (норадреналин в надпочечниках). В условиях недостатках кровобращения в соответствующих сосудах из за их спазма, постоянное раздражение отделов гипотоламуса вызывает нарушение психического равновесия(немотивированные страхи, тревога, панические атаки). Кроме этого иногда случаются вегетативные параксизмы, так называемые кризы. У меня были по типу симпато-адреналиновых, т.е с сердцебиением, волнами жара, повышением давления, тошнотой, слезотечением глаз, на кровати лежишь - ощущение что едешь на поезде или на карусели. ). Эта гадость убирается транквилизаторами (атаракс, феназипам, алпрозалам) на время пока ты не исправишь положение дел в шейном отделе. ШЕЯ - пусковой механизм. При имевшихся ранее пусть даже легких ЗЧМТ все описанное  будет 100%. ( http://www.nevrovma.ru/upload/file/nerve_articles/file 23.pdf)
Тактика лечения: 
1. Невролог - ренген шейного отдела в динамике ( с наклоном и разгибанием) , через открытый рот, УЗДГ и ТГДГ - понять что с сосудами и кровотоком, ЭЭГ, при необходимости МРТ
2. Обследование терапевта (ОАК, УЗИ надпочечников, Щитовидной железы )
3. В случае выявления проблем в позвоночнике, прямой путь к мануальному терапевту для снятия блоков и выполнение ЛФК на шейный отдел. 
4. Поддержать организм лекарственными средствами на период восстановления шейного отдела (назначается неврологом) - кортексин В/м, (или другие препараты для улучшения обмена в ГМ) спазмалитики сосудистые (мне кололи Галидор), транквилизаторы - феназипам, атаракс, алпрозалам. 
Упражнения для укрепления шеи при нестабильности есть на сайте у Гусейнова Т.Ю. Но укреплять нужно после снятия блока иначе может быть хуже.  Нужно временно прекратить занятия боксом, т.к. удары дают скручивание плечевого пояса а как следствие и шейного отдела, а также удар по мешку вызывают ненужные сотрясения шеи. Плавать только на спине или не запрокидывать голову. Купи подушку из гречневой лузги, она держит голову на одном уровне всю ночь и к утру голова не закидывается назад. 
Системное лечение дает быстрый результат. Удачи! 
Р.s. - не кидайтесь сразу к психотерапевтам и не принимайте антидепресанты. Это не убирает причину, а только симптомы.

Хотя может если грамотный психиатр предложит схему направленную на купирование  проблем по своей линии параллельно основному лечению, будет только +


----------



## Андрей Калининград (8 Янв 2013)

Спасибо! у меня недавно появилось чувство, что теряю дар ходьбы) секундные головокружения или отключки во времени, не знаю как это обьяснить, но как будто на секунду отключается мозг, раз по 20 на день, когда длительно смотришь на обьект. я уже 5й месяц в таком состоянии((( врач поставил диагноз ВСД с АНГИОСПАЗМОС с ВБН. панические атаки артериальная гипертензия.
Радионуклидная диагностика почек показала незначительно снижена функция обеих почек с замедлением выведения РФП из области лоханки правой почки. в Крови слегка повышен кортизол


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2013)

Суточный монитор ЭКГ, делали?


----------



## Kasandra (8 Янв 2013)

Андрей Калининград написал(а):


> секундные головокружения или отключки во времени, не знаю как это обьяснить, но как будто на секунду отключается мозг,
> ((( врач поставил диагноз ВСД с АНГИОСПАЗМОС с ВБН. панические атаки артериальная гипертензия.
> Радионуклидная диагностика почек показала незначительно снижена функция обеих почек с замедлением выведения РФП из области лоханки правой почки. в Крови слегка повышен кортизол


 При повышении куртизола именно так себя и чувствуешь. Хорошо и на долго помогают адриноблокаторы. Но суточный мониторинг обязательно надо сделать.


----------



## Андрей Калининград (8 Янв 2013)

А КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ "СУТОЧНЫЙ" ЭТО НАДО В БОЛЬНИЦУ ЛОЖИТЬСЯ, ТОЛЬКО ТАМ СМОГУТ? У МЕНЯ, КСТАТИ, СЕГОДНЯ ЗАМЕТИЛ, ПРИ ПОКАЧИВАНИИ ГОЛОВЫ ВПЕРЕД И НАЗАД( КАК БЫ ДА-ДА, ДЕЛАЯ ЖЕСТ) - НИЧЕГО НЕ ПРОИСХОДИТ, А КОГДА ДЕЛАЮ "НЕТ-НЕТ" НАЧИНАЕТСЯ, ПОМУТНЕНИЕ, ЧУВСТВО ДУРНОТЫ, СТРАХ, ОДНИМ СЛОВОМ, ТАК НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ! Я ПРЕДПОЛАГАЮ, ЧТО У МЕНЯ ШЕЙНЫЙ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗ, ПЕРЕЖИМАЕТ МОЮ ПРАВУЮ ПОЗВОНОЧНУЮ АРТЕРИЮ, ИЗ-ЗА ЭТОГО ОБРАЗУЕТСЯ ПЛОХОЙ КРОВОТОК, ОТ СЮДА И ВСЕ БЕДЫ((( КАК ВЫ СЧИТАЕТЕ?

Добрый день! Меня зовут Андрей, мне 26. Начну по порядку. В молодости занимался боксом, где-то лет 6. В 2006 году участвовал в драке, где получил сильный удар в область лба, звездочки и все такое, но не терял сознания. После этого дня через 2 к вечеру началось головокружение, все плывет передо мной, что ходить страшно. Ходил в больницу, анализы в норме, пил какие-то таблетки, делали мне массаж, примерно через месяц-полтора все прошло. В 2008 году начались головокружения, но не долгие, кололи что-то делали массаж все прошло, длились они около 2-х недель. В середине июня 2012г. , работал на складе, помогал кладовщику разбирать товар и тут все началось... Резкое помутнение разума, головокружение, давление, чувство, что лопнул сосуд и я умираю медленно. Вызвали скорую сделали укол. На утро головокружений не было но весь мир был словно в тумане и не имел реальность. Дня через 2 к ночи, сидя за компьютером опять приступ, опять скорую. Затем начал обследование . МРТ головного мозга ( Очаговых изменений мр-сигнала в стволе и мозжечке не выявлено. Признаков нарушения ликворооттока и повышения внутреннего давления не выявлено. Правая околоносовая пазуха с локальным утолщением слизистой оболочки, поясню был в 2008 году гайморит, кололи, извлекали гной. В заключении МР-признаков органической потологии головного мозга не выявлено.) Анализы в норме. Гормоны тоже, кроме кортизола, слегка повышен, как мне сказали. Рентген показал нестабильность С3-С4, С4-С5. Ангиопатия сетчатки обеих глаз. Диагноз Цервикокраниалгия вследствии нестабильности С3-С4,С4-С5. Кололи, лечили, ничего не помогло. Остались жалобы: чувство нереальности окружающего мира, мимолетные головокружения, перепады давления, чувство дурноты, левое ухо как-то напрягает, резкий шум и звуки нервируют, глаза красные, будто там песок или коньюктевит. Лор: все в норме. Окулист: Ангиопатия сетчатки обеих глаз ЭКГ: Незначительные нарушения процессов реполяризации желудочков. Радионуклидная диагностика: Незначительно снижена экскреторная функция обеих почек с замедлением выделения РФП из области лоханки правой почки. БЦС+ТДК (ультразвуковая ангиография с цветным энергетическим картированием) Заключение: Брахиоцефальные сосуды - правая позвоночная артерия малого диаметра, гемодинамически значимой деформации и нарушений хода артерий не выявлено, вены не расширены. Стенки сосудов не изменены, комплекс интима-медиа не утолщен. Экстракраниальный уровень: Артериальная гемодинамика на экстракраниальном уровне нарушена в покое справа в позвоночной артерии - экстравазелярное вертеброгенное влияние на позвоночный кровоток на уровне сегмента V3 в покое. Нарушен венозный отток по венам позвоночного канала по типу аномального сброса крови по позвоночным венам. Интракраниальный уровень? Артериальная и венозная гемодинамика на интракраниальном уровне в гемисферах без особенностей, кровоток в задней черепной ямочке в положении покоя снижен в обеих позвоночных артериях - справа на фоне аномалии артерии значительно. Экстравазальное влияние на позвоночный кровоток на вертеброкраниальном уровне в покое справа и при функциональных пробах слева - вариант нарушений гемоперфузии в позвоночных артериях на интракраниальном уровне компрессионный незначительно справа(выраженный), компрессионный слева после пробы, блок на уровне краниовертебрального сочленения. Диапозон цереброваскулярной реактивности сохранен. Тонико-эластические свойства магистральных артерий сохранены при хорошей реакции на функциональные нагрузки(тип изменений функциональный) Кровоток в церебральных венах не нарушен. Поставили диагноз ВСД с ангиоспазмами с ВБН. Панические атаки артериальная гипертензия. Пью: Сермион, Циннаризин. Стало беспокоить: секундные головокружения, отключки как бы, чувство нереальности, страх, что имру, что состояние только ухудшается, хотя так оно и есть, не могу уснуть ночью, постоянно болит шея, в области сердца, в затылке и во лбу, будто голову зардувает, и она сейчас лопнет. Когда сижу за компьютером секундные головокружения происходят. Улучшений вроде никаких, Руки начали потрясываться. И все тело будто сьезжать со стула с кровати. Будто теряю способности ходить, начинает заносить. КСТАТИ, СЕГОДНЯ ЗАМЕТИЛ, ПРИ ПОКАЧИВАНИИ ГОЛОВЫ ВПЕРЕД И НАЗАД( КАК БЫ ДА-ДА, ДЕЛАЯ ЖЕСТ) - НИЧЕГО НЕ ПРОИСХОДИТ, А КОГДА ДЕЛАЮ "НЕТ-НЕТ" НАЧИНАЕТСЯ, ПОМУТНЕНИЕ, ЧУВСТВО ДУРНОТЫ, СТРАХ, ОДНИМ СЛОВОМ, ТАК НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ! Помогите пожалуйста с советами!!! Что делать??? Хуже мне может быть???

БОЛЕЕ ТОЧНОЕ ОПИСАНИЕ ВСЕГО И ВСЯ!!!


----------



## Kasandra (8 Янв 2013)

Нет, ложиться в больницу не надо! Оденут аппарат и гуляйте, где хотите! Через сутки придете - снимут!


----------



## Андрей Калининград (9 Янв 2013)

СПАСИБО) БУДУ ПРОБИВАТЬСЯ В БОЛЬНИЦУ ЗА АППАРАТОМ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2013)

Kasandra написал(а):


> При повышении куртизола именно так себя и чувствуешь. Хорошо и на долго помогают адриноблокаторы. Но суточный мониторинг обязательно надо сделать.


Ищем не кортизол, ищем экстрасистолы.


----------



## Kasandra (9 Янв 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ищем не кортизол, ищем экстрасистолы.


 Без сомнения, уважаемый гуру, исключаем экстросистолы, куртизол уже нашли.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2013)

Спасибо. Приятноооооо!
Но неверно!


----------



## Kasandra (10 Янв 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Спасибо. Приятноооооо!
> Но неверно!


 Объясните пожалуйста?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2013)

Это все по гуру.


----------



## Андрей Калининград (10 Янв 2013)

добрый вечер! я пошел к мануальному терапевту, мне снимают какие-то блоки в шее, сегодня 2 раз ходил, и электричеством в спину бьют. Головокружения вроде как спали, но чувство нереальности, и шея болит когда лежу, точнее перед сном, голова в затылке или во лбу. Скажите сколько надо занятий чтоб полностью вылечиться, мне врач сказал, что мой возраст позволяет для полного восстановления, только сколько оно будет длится ???

еще лазером что-то с понедельника будут делать


----------



## Svgserg (22 Янв 2013)

Добрый день! Хотел узнать , как  происходит лечение? Сам болею уже восемь месяцев, но пока не полегчало...


----------



## андре3535 (23 Янв 2013)

мне мануальный терапевт снял блок С0С1, после физиопроцедуры и в дальнейшем упражнение на укрепление глубоких сгибателей шеи. Щас небо и земля


----------



## Андрей Калининград (25 Янв 2013)

у меня нашли еще 2 дорсальные протрузии с6-с7 и d1-d2. Лечение каждый врач назначает новое( а что толку, состояние тоже. пошел в платную клинику, назначили кавинтон форте 3 раза в день, актовигин 10 уколов, потом актовигин в таблетках продолжать пить, и какие-то терапии, курс будет стоить 6 тысяч рублей. попробую, не знаю что с этого будет


----------



## андре3535 (27 Янв 2013)

по моему дорзальные протрузии тут вообще не причем.  Я с 3 грыжами по 5 мм в шейном отделе жил и ничего не чувствовал пока не потянул в спортзале шею и не появилась нестабильность. ТОлько палец немел на левой1 руке, вот это и есть прямое влияние грыж. НО  после года каждодневнойЛФК про палец забыл. Неметь перестал. Хотя протрузии это разрушение межпозвоночного диска которое ведет к нестабильности. Надо укреплять ослабленные мышцы, а те которые в гипертонусе расслаблять, т.е создать мышечный баланс который позволит позвоночнику восстанавливаться или хотя бы не давать клинических сиптомов


----------



## Андрей Калининград (29 Янв 2013)

Смена погоды тоже влияет на самочувствие?


----------



## андре3535 (7 Фев 2013)

Смена погоды - это смена атмосферного давления. Если есть спазмы сосудов или какие то отклонения в сосудистой системе  то обязательно влияет.


----------



## Андрей Калининград (9 Фев 2013)

Мне невролог сказал, что у меня шейные мышцы пережимают артерии, из=за этого у меня вся беда, сейчас начал шейные мышцы качать, давать нагрузку на них, вроде легче становится, но все равно не могу стабилизироваться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Фев 2013)

Так ведь если мышцы станут сильнее и толще, то они еще сильнее пережмут сосуды.


----------



## андре3535 (11 Фев 2013)

Доктор так это ж смотря какие мышцы...) Например глубокий сгибатель шеи стабилизирует ПДС, а вот утолщение и напряжение подзатылочных мышц врят ли к хорошему приведет. Да и не напряженность мышц является стабилизирующим фактором. А их работоспособность. Если не прав поправьте
Добавлено: Feb 11, 2013 5:47 PM
Скажу по себе. Укреплял глубокий сгибатели и разгибатели и растягивал подзатылочные. Там такое напряжение было, что после ПИР обострялось все и где то месяц мышцы под затылком были болезненны и укорочены
Добавлено: Feb 11, 2013 5:53 PM
Думаю что доктор имел в виду давать нагрузку на одни мышцы что бы улучшить их кровообращение и функциональность, то биш способность адекватно расслабляться на другие (аторофированные) для укрепления(но не напряжения!!!!)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2013)

> Укреплял глубокий сгибатели и разгибатели и растягивал подзатылочные.


КАк?


----------



## андре3535 (13 Фев 2013)

Упр 1 на глубокие сгибатели шеи. Прижать подбродок к шее, выпрямить шею. Движения головой вниз на сгибание шеи через сопротивление рук либо резинового жгута. Выдвижения головы вперед недопустимы так как заметил что сразу включаются грудинно сосцевидные и происходит движение и без того нестабильного сустава С2С3. 3Х10 один раз в день. При движении головы вниз взгляд направлен строго вниз для использования глазодвигат синергии. При сильном обострении статическ нагрузка без движения. Лежа оторвать голову от подушки смотреть глазами вниз на кончики пальцев ног. Подбородок прижат к шее.
Аналогично упражнения на разгибатели только назад. При этом не закатыв глаза в верх, так как напрягаются подзатылочные. Подбородок всегда прижат к передней поверхности шеи.
Добавлено: Feb 13, 2013 5:35 PM
Снятие напряжения подзатылочных: Подбородок к шее, кивок головы в суставе С0С1. В положении кивка держу руками макушку головы при этом 7-8 сек взгляд вверх, чувствую напряжение подзатылочных. После этого взгляд вниз усиливаю кивок в СоС1. Шею держу прямо. Движение только в С0С1. Когда начал делать подзатылком мышцы болели 2 недели.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2013)

Хорошо.


----------



## андре3535 (14 Фев 2013)

Может кто подскажет еще эффективные упражнения на снятие напряжения подзатылочных мышц?


----------



## Svgserg (18 Фев 2013)

Добрый День! 
С июня приступы слабости и кратковременного головокружения,внезапно падало давление, кажется что потеряю сознание, немотивированные приступы страха, тревоги, раздражительность, сердцебиение, тошнота, пульсация в теле, слезятся глаза, все время красные, началась тупая сдавливающая боль  в шее и затылке, ограничение поворота головы  вправо,немел затылок , затруднялась речь, боль перешла  в правую лопатку, спину, поясницу.Сильный тонус мышц шеи. При регулярном приеме нестероидных болевые ощущения проходят, но состояние слабости и головокружения остаеться, при запрокидывании назад и поворотах головы становиться хуже, кажеться что внутри шеи песок трется, хруст. Иногда симптомы головокружения проходят на несколько часов но потом возвращаються.  Где я только не был , Берлин, Мюнхен, Вена, прошел курс лечения с вытяжками и разными эл. проборами, много разных лекарств но результат очень медленный и не значительный. По спорту весь мир объездил, а теперь боюсь на море ехать, вдруг хуже станет.* Большое спасибо  "Андре3535"* очень все грамотно написано, а самое главное у меня есть нестабильность С2С3, а этот факт меньше всего интересовал врачей! Я уже три недели делаю упражнения, кажется что лучше,Разные ноотропы( кавинтон) вызывали ощущения дурноты,истерик, только ноофен как то незаметно прошел, но голова плывет все время . Это больше всего волнует!!! Боли нет почти, только ощущения слабости и головокружения.Хотел узнать уйдут ли все симптомы, или что то останется навсегда? Заранее спасибо!


----------



## андре3535 (19 Фев 2013)

Вот по поводу нестабильности С2С3. На данном уровне в шее есть вегетативные нервные узлы которые если раздражать будет патологическая реакция нервной системы. ПРи этом раздражаются отдел гипоталамуса ответственные за эмоции. Отсюда пусковой фактор немотивированных страхов, тревоги и раздражительности. Прибавляется еще психологический момент, так как человек бывший спортсмен, был физически здоров и превосходил обычных людей, но при головокружении чувствуешь себя немощным инвалидом.
1. Вытяжения шейного отдела при блоке С0С1 или нестабильности - только хуже. По причине того что при блоке шея растягивается в самом слабом месте а блок как был так и остался. Кроме этого, голова 50% движений делает в С0С1 а если он заблокирован то в сегменте не там где надо который страдает. НУЖНО!!! сделать снимок С1 через открытый рот для установления наличия подвывиха или костного блока. При правильном положении С1 атланта необходимо провести мануальное исследование на наличие мышечного блока данного сегмента. У меня на ренгене все ОК, но подзатылочные мышцы напряжены и блокируют атлант С1. Мануальный терапевт 2 раза снимал блок, но чер неделю все возвращалось так как подзатылочные мышцы хронически напряжены и укорочены. Это возникает из многолетнего стереотипа наклонять тело и горбится, так как мозг стремится выровнить изображение в глазах по вертикальной и горизонтальной оси и напрягает подзатылочные мышцы что бы поднять голову. ОТ постоянного напряжения подзатылочные мышцы не расслабляются даже во сне, блокируют атлант, гипертрофируются, появляются наросты, затрудняют отток из головы и могут вызывать истинный синдром позвоночной артерии.
При блоке атланта развивается нестабильность нижележащего сегмента, С2, С3. ТО есть она не уйдет пока не будет снят блок С1.
Добавлено: Feb 19, 2013 6:20 PM
Часто возникает чувство удавки затянутой под затылком, особено когда ложишся спать и голова немного запрокидывается.
Для восстановления подзатылочных мышц необходимо проводить их глубокий массаж, компресы с димексидом 1 часть на 3 часи воды 1-2 часа, ПИР, растяжения. Для укрепления мышц стабилизирующих С2С3 - упражнения. Ладонь на лицо,подпородок поджать к шее, шея прямая. Давить лицом на ладонь, напрягая верхний передний отдел шеи 3 подхода по 8- 10 раз. ПРи чем движения головы вперед в динамике быть не должно, так как смещается без того нестабильный сустав С2С3. После этого ПИР подзатылочных мышц. Большые пальцы рук на лицо под бугорки что под глазами на верхней челюсти, остальные пальцы рук обхватывают затылок. На вдохе закатить глаза под лоб, почувствовать как напряглись подзатыл мышцы, держать 7 сек, потом глаза вниз, выдох, руками произвести как бы скручивающее движение вперед головы в суставе С0С1 растягивая мышцы под затылком. Далее не отпуская растяжения произвести опять напряжение и растягивание и так 3 раза. Кроме этого можно просто положит руки на верх часть затылка немного давить на него при этом напрягая шею что бы не сгибалась. Почувствовать кивок головы и растяжку мышц под затылком. После 1-2 раза может быть обострение. Потом у меня прошло. Мышцы стали болеть. По тихоничку тянуть по неск раз в день. ПРи этом сердцебиение и нервяки прошли.
Добавлено: Feb 19, 2013 6:24 PM
Может доктора что поправят? я юрист блин, рассуждаю о болячках просто потому что сам мучился. Пришел ко всему написанному методом проб и ошибок, обобщения информации полученной на консультациях неврологов, нейрохирургов и психиатров. Доктора напишите что думаете по поводу всего написанного.

1. При мышечном блоке атланта попробуйте рефлексотерапию(надо обьяснить врачу что проблема под затылком), ПИР, массаж, компрессы с димексидом, растяжки. Совмещайте. Может быть обострение, но это пройдет, главное расслабить и восстановить работоспособность мышц.  В крайнем случае врач может сделать в мышцу под затылк укол лидокаина. 
2. Укрепляйте глубокие мышцы шеи (сгибатели) стабилизирующие позвоночник. 
3. Определитесь с неврологом насчет лекарственной терапии снимающей нарушения вегетативной неврвной системы(белатаминал и т.д.) , поддержки метаболизма головного мозга и сосудистой терапии. 
4. Определитесь с мануальным терапевтом по  поводу причин блока в шейном отделе. Нужен мануальщик не тот который костоправ (хрусь хрусь и готово)  а кто работает с мышцами, желательно невролога.


----------



## Сергей 8888 (20 Мар 2013)

Добрый день! Андрей, твоя проблема мне знакома не по наслышке. Судя по описанным симптомам у тебя смещение атланта, я сам мучился с подобным.Попался грамотный деревенский костоправ, поставил на место. Запомни-уколы, лекарства,гимнастика, разнообразные анализы- все это бесполезно. Пока позвонок не встанет на место, как ему положено природой, толку не будет ни от чего. Вправление атланта-вопрос очень серьезный и ответственный(может закончиться печально), доверять это дело первому попавшему не стоит. При выборе специалиста обращай внимание на следующий фактор- доктор сам, руками должен определить у тебя проблему, без твоих жалоб, ну и конечно же отзывы людей о благополучном лечении. Удачи!


----------



## Тавита (8 Июн 2013)

Здравствуйте! Хочу Вас разочаровать немного. У меня 7 лет такие же симптомы, как у Вас. только мне костоправ шею свернул. Нестабильность, смещение, кратковременное головокружение при ходьбе, резкие скачки давления. 7 лет лечусь у разных врачей, где только не была, но НИЧЕГО они не знают. Носите, говорят воротник ортопедический, пейте бетасерк. Кстати, лучше циннаризин. Живите с этим...


----------



## андре3535 (27 Сен 2013)

Если инструментальные исследования показывают что вывиха и подвывиха атланта и других позвонков нет то не нужно искать умельцев их вправить можно и овощем остаться если выживишь. Займитесь лучше восстановлением мышц шеи и верхнегрудного отдела, особенно подзатылочных, мышц поднимающих лопатку, трапеции, верхняя часть лопатки. Мне врач специально сделал увеличенные снимки КТ где видно верхнешейный отдел огромным картинками что бы показать что позвоночные сегменты стоят ровно и смещений вывихов и подвывихов нет. Напряжение позатылочных мышц и как следствие раздражение позвоноч артерий и нервов со свистом в ушах, наршением зрения и равновесия и вегетативными нарушениями ( тахикардия, скачки давления, тошнота, озноб, жар) возможно из за патологии в других сегментах шейного отдела либо от хронического напряжения, неправильой осанки, сколиоза,  неправильой позы за компьютер и т.д.  Пробуйте иглоукалывание, массаж, физиопроцедуры, ПИР. Но например массаж нужно не просто шеи делать а именно подзатылочных мышц, иначе при хроническом блоке верхнешейного отдела начнет развиваться гипермобильность нижележащих сегментов которые возьмут на себя весь обьем движений и будут травмироваться. Укрепляйте шейный отдел упражнениями ЛФК. Все это можно побороть. Если сидеть на одних лекарствах толку не будет только печень посадите и другие побочки.


----------



## Dmitriy123123 (27 Окт 2013)

Как дела у автора?
Прочитал, как будто за меня написано было. Только я не боксер, а наоборот сильно пассивный в физическом плане, программист. 3 года лечусь ничего не помогло пока.


----------



## Алекс260775 (4 Дек 2013)

Почти как обо мне. Только я больше зациклился на панических атаках, температуре и вообще на плохом самочувствии. В итоге попал к психиатру. В результате 8 лет из жизни, потеря семьи, работы и способности к самостоятельному существованию. Теперь деревня родная, отсутствие опыта работы, соответственно и ее отсутствие, и возможность ее найти, одиночество ну и так далее. Пролактинома в гипофизе... Правда с терапии психиатра по прошествии многих лет я смог сойти самостоятельно, только вот как жить теперь дальше не знаю. 40 лет уже, а за плечами ничего..  Шея у меня болит, хрустит, и я постоянно ей кручу пытаясь как бы там что то вставить или как то так. Сильное ощущение, что что то не на месте. Очень часто не удобно, что видят как я постоянно кручу головой, с стороны это выглядит неадекватно. К стати, на препаратах психиатра проблемы не уходили, а скорее сглаживались, но появились другие не менее серьезные. Прочитав этот форум, вот думаю, что проблема то могла быть и в шейном отделе позвоночника. Так как периодически все таки испытываю страх, панику, задыхаюсь, скачки температуры, приливы какие то, пропадает четкость зрения, периодически туманность какая-то или напряженость и вообще не понятно что. 
Меня убедили, что психически не здоров и я сильно в это поверил и теперь не могу от этой мысли избавиться особенно когда бывают приступы. А нужно то как то исправлять жизненную ситуацию, куда то ехать искать работу пусть уже и не по дипломам.
Вот и вопрос к докторам: действительно ли подобные состояния могут быть из за проблем с позвоночником а не результат психического расстройства?


----------



## Winssond (17 Янв 2014)

Всем доброго времени суток!
В очередном поиске решения проблемы зашел сюда и увидел свои симптомы. У меня нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника, и все вытекающие отсюда  последствия. Дискомфорт в шейном отделе я ощущал лет с двадцати (затекание шей невозможность находиться долго в одном положении, особенно при езде на авто, и т.д. помогал самомассаж обычно) "но накрыло" первый раз летом 2011 года в 35 лет (немотивированная усталость, падение давления, панические атаки и ещё многое другое описанное у авторов выше). Обследовался (мрт, уздг, доплеро, неврологи, психологи, терапевты) в результате походил неделю в поясе шацца, провел сосудистую терапию в течении 1,5 месяца симптомы ушли на 1,5 года. В сё это время активно тренировал мышцы шеи, сделали под заказ  5 специальных тренажеров с утяжелителями, купил петлю глисона, апликатор ляпко, + активный образ жизни, полное отсутствие алкоголя, сигарет, спорт принимал хондропотекторы, мрт 2013 - слабоотрицательная динамика!!! Следующие приступы начались весной 2013 прямо в спортзале, опять сосудистая терапия (актовегин в/в, цераксон) иголки, массажи, прогревания, оследование у "1001" врача (частные клиники, военные госпиталя, китайцы, бесплатная медицина) все лечения симптоматические.
В результате диагноз - вертебробазилярная недостаточность ( из за  частичного пережатия/изгиба  позвонками/мышцами позвоночной артерии) более подробно здесь ***
Резюме;
Панические атаки убрал паксилом (принимал 8 месяцев), заодно и боязнь летать на самолётах, замкнутое пространство и т.д.
После иголок и фиоотваров у китайцев, а так же точечных массажей, шея перестает болеть, спазмы уходят, самочувствие чуть лучше.
Постоянно принимаю хондропротекторы, травы, поддерживатю организм в тонусе, правильный сон, лфк, питание, спорт (разный).
Растираю шею всем подряд от спец.кремов, согревающих, до мази прополисной, индийского лука и т.д.
Легкие головокружения остаются почти каждый день, приступы паники блокирует паксил, общее самочувствие могу поднять точечным самомассажем (китайцы научили) но это всё ПОКА, что будет дальше немного пугает.
Что делать дальше не знаю, своему здоровью я уделяю 80% всего времени! В какую страну и к каким специалистам поехать тоже вопрос. Нужно ли хирургические вмешательства на позвонках или на артериях опять не понимаю.
Отсюда вопрос, как обстоят дела у многочисленных авторов с данной проблемой, какие меры были приняты, где искать истину?
Отпишитесь пожалуйста.
Модератор: удалены ссылки на коммерческие ресурсы


----------



## андре3535 (29 Янв 2014)

Постоянно паксил  принимать тоже не есть хорошо. Я снимал ПА  четверть феназипамом под язык. Методом тыка пришел к тому что ПА вызывает нестабильность и смещение верхнешейного отдела и раздражение артерий и нервов. Потому что как только назначили мидокалм посыпались ПА, как только стал делать упражнения на укрепления шейного отдела  ПА прошли. Для себя вырабатал такую тактику. Систематически 1-2 раза в неделю делаю упражнения на укрепление шейного отдела ( привяз резиновый жгут к ручки двери и другой конец петлей на голову делаю колебательные движения вперед назад) Через день делаю растяжки подзатылочных мышц наклоном головы в кивке ( в первом втором сегменте шеи) и массаж подзатылочной зоны.
Кружит тебя потому что в тонусе нижняя косая мышца поджимает позвоночную артерию. Я с этим к мануальному терапевту по стене приполз, он мне расслабил ее я от него строевым шагом вышел.
Смысл всего укреплять мышцы шейного отдела для компенсации нестабильности и расслаблять напряженные подзатылочные мышцы которые при напряжении смещают и блокируют верхние позвонки и прижиают артерию, вены и раздражают нервы. Когда все началось думал умру реально, 3 года мучался потом методом тыка нашел свою тактику лечения сейчас препараты не принимаю, только упражнения.


----------



## Winssond (26 Фев 2014)

*Winssond*,


андре3535 написал(а):


> Постоянно паксил  принимать тоже не есть хорошо. Я снимал ПА  четверть феназипамом под язык. Методом тыка пришел к тому что ПА вызывает нестабильность и смещение верхнешейного отдела и раздражение артерий и нервов. Потому что как только назначили мидокалм посыпались ПА, как только стал делать упражнения на укрепления шейного отдела  ПА прошли. Для себя вырабатал такую тактику. Систематически 1-2 раза в неделю делаю упражнения на укрепление шейного отдела ( привяз резиновый жгут к ручки двери и другой конец петлей на голову делаю колебательные движения вперед назад) Через день делаю растяжки подзатылочных мышц наклоном головы в кивке ( в первом втором сегменте шеи) и массаж подзатылочной зоны.
> Кружит тебя потому что в тонусе нижняя косая мышца поджимает позвоночную артерию. Я с этим к мануальному терапевту по стене приполз, он мне расслабил ее я от него строевым шагом вышел.
> Смысл всего укреплять мышцы шейного отдела для компенсации нестабильности и расслаблять напряженные подзатылочные мышцы которые при напряжении смещают и блокируют верхние позвонки и прижиают артерию, вены и раздражают нервы. Когда все началось думал умру реально, 3 года мучался потом методом тыка нашел свою тактику лечения сейчас препараты не принимаю, только упражнения.



С паксила я слез полностью в начале января, сделал ещё несколько обследований в ЦИТО , с функциональными пробами - показали нестабильность С2С3С4 но небольшую до 0,2 мм все врачи говорят что это обыкновенный остеохондроз  и таких  как я каждый второй. Но проблема всё равно есть. ПА вроде не накрывают, но иногда несильно кружится голова чувствуеш  себя как в пластилиновом шлеме, это раздражает. Начал делать упражнения описанные "андре3535", мышцы правда не болели но эффект видно явно положительный. Огромное спасибо автору!  Не всё правда понятно, например как делать ПИР или "Ладонь на лицо,подпородок поджать к шее, шея прямая. Давить лицом на ладонь, напрягая верхний передний отдел шеи 3 подхода по 8- 10 раз." 8-10 раз чего? Поэтому большая просьба написать более подробно комплекс упражнений. Спасибо.


----------



## Lisik Lisik (13 Мар 2014)

А мне очень помог остеопат и кинезиолог. До конца еще пока не решила эту проблему. Точнее пару недель чувствую себя прекрасно, а потом сместиться позвонок и к врачу и снова ок. Но это неплохой результат за 3 месяца. До этого ничего не помогало


----------



## Lisik Lisik (13 Мар 2014)

Упражнения к сожалению по описанию не совсем поняла. Вот если бы можно было видео.
Хочу с помощью упражнений как раз закрепить положительный эффект, чтоб позвонок не смещался.


----------



## rom4eg180 (8 Июл 2014)

Добрый день. Читаю что пишут люди и прям как про себя( Мне 27 и мне поставили давно ещё диагноз ВСД. Но всё началось год назад, на работе я переоценил свои возможности и спрыгнул неудачно, голова при приземлении назад ушла. Я ничего не почувствовал и болей никаких в шее не было и нет. Но после того случая случаются как я их называю приступы. Сидя за столом или при вставании после длительной концентрации внимания резко мутнеет в глазах на пару секунд и чувство что сейчас потеряеш сознание. После первого приступа я 2 недели почти не выходил из дома, не мог стоять на ногах все время упасть вперёд хотелось ( как я уже потом понял это были дроп атаки). Потом самочувствие улучшалось, но я заметил что после поездок на машине по кочкам потеря координации опять возвращалась. Через пол года все прошло само ( тогда я ещё не лечился и не знал насколько все серьёзно) и тут я как обычно катаюсь на велосипеде, а люблю по прыгать и все такое вел естественно под это заточен, после одного приземления как я потом догадался все опять началось. Сильно реагируют на погоду, ношу Шанца но очень редко, когда иду то чувствую потерю координации буквально при наступании на мельчайшие неровности земли. Пролечился в больнице и там показало что у меня очень незначительная нестабильность С5 но главное это - сосуды позвоночника отвечающие за координацию, с одной стороны врожденно он узкий с другой вроде ничего норма. Последние 3 месяца было лучше, я катал на велосипеде в лёгком режиме, самое интересное при езде чувствую себя  и лёжа. Дискомфорт начинает только при ходьбе и смене погоды.  Когда делаю головой нет нет или подысаю ведро воды становится плохо. Впере и назад если только на дольшой угол. Недавно упал на ровном месте, шею заломило набок опять начал мучаться( Велосипед уже один продал, второй продавать собираюсьи завязывать. Подскажите какие может упражнения поделать для укрепления мышц шеи. Приступы сопровождаются магическими атакими, уважением пульса...вообщем классика. Уже замучался немогу((((


----------



## La murr (8 Июл 2014)

*rom4eg180*, посмотрите информацию об упражнениях здесь - 
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Winssond (12 Июл 2014)

*Winssond*, Как дела у "андре3535", как упражнения помогают? давно без препаратов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июл 2014)

А к доктору ходили?


----------



## Ольга2304696 (8 Май 2016)

Андрей Калининград написал(а):


> А КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ "СУТОЧНЫЙ" ЭТО НАДО В БОЛЬНИЦУ ЛОЖИТЬСЯ, ТОЛЬКО ТАМ СМОГУТ? У МЕНЯ, КСТАТИ, СЕГОДНЯ ЗАМЕТИЛ, ПРИ ПОКАЧИВАНИИ ГОЛОВЫ ВПЕРЕД И НАЗАД( КАК БЫ ДА-ДА, ДЕЛАЯ ЖЕСТ) - НИЧЕГО НЕ ПРОИСХОДИТ, А КОГДА ДЕЛАЮ "НЕТ-НЕТ" НАЧИНАЕТСЯ, ПОМУТНЕНИЕ, ЧУВСТВО ДУРНОТЫ, СТРАХ, ОДНИМ СЛОВОМ, ТАК НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ! Я ПРЕДПОЛАГАЮ, ЧТО У МЕНЯ ШЕЙНЫЙ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗ, ПЕРЕЖИМАЕТ МОЮ ПРАВУЮ ПОЗВОНОЧНУЮ АРТЕРИЮ, ИЗ-ЗА ЭТОГО ОБРАЗУЕТСЯ ПЛОХОЙ КРОВОТОК, ОТ СЮДА И ВСЕ БЕДЫ((( КАК ВЫ СЧИТАЕТЕ?
> 
> Добрый день! Меня зовут Андрей, мне 26. Начну по порядку. В молодости занимался боксом, где-то лет 6. В 2006 году участвовал в драке, где получил сильный удар в область лба, звездочки и все такое, но не терял сознания. После этого дня через 2 к вечеру началось головокружение, все плывет передо мной, что ходить страшно. Ходил в больницу, анализы в норме, пил какие-то таблетки, делали мне массаж, примерно через месяц-полтора все прошло. В 2008 году начались головокружения, но не долгие, кололи что-то делали массаж все прошло, длились они около 2-х недель. В середине июня 2012г. , работал на складе, помогал кладовщику разбирать товар и тут все началось... Резкое помутнение разума, головокружение, давление, чувство, что лопнул сосуд и я умираю медленно. Вызвали скорую сделали укол. На утро головокружений не было но весь мир был словно в тумане и не имел реальность. Дня через 2 к ночи, сидя за компьютером опять приступ, опять скорую. Затем начал обследование . МРТ головного мозга ( Очаговых изменений мр-сигнала в стволе и мозжечке не выявлено. Признаков нарушения ликворооттока и повышения внутреннего давления не выявлено. Правая околоносовая пазуха с локальным утолщением слизистой оболочки, поясню был в 2008 году гайморит, кололи, извлекали гной. В заключении МР-признаков органической потологии головного мозга не выявлено.) Анализы в норме. Гормоны тоже, кроме кортизола, слегка повышен, как мне сказали. Рентген показал нестабильность С3-С4, С4-С5. Ангиопатия сетчатки обеих глаз. Диагноз Цервикокраниалгия вследствии нестабильности С3-С4,С4-С5. Кололи, лечили, ничего не помогло. Остались жалобы: чувство нереальности окружающего мира, мимолетные головокружения, перепады давления, чувство дурноты, левое ухо как-то напрягает, резкий шум и звуки нервируют, глаза красные, будто там песок или коньюктевит. Лор: все в норме. Окулист: Ангиопатия сетчатки обеих глаз ЭКГ: Незначительные нарушения процессов реполяризации желудочков. Радионуклидная диагностика: Незначительно снижена экскреторная функция обеих почек с замедлением выделения РФП из области лоханки правой почки. БЦС+ТДК (ультразвуковая ангиография с цветным энергетическим картированием) Заключение: Брахиоцефальные сосуды - правая позвоночная артерия малого диаметра, гемодинамически значимой деформации и нарушений хода артерий не выявлено, вены не расширены. Стенки сосудов не изменены, комплекс интима-медиа не утолщен. Экстракраниальный уровень: Артериальная гемодинамика на экстракраниальном уровне нарушена в покое справа в позвоночной артерии - экстравазелярное вертеброгенное влияние на позвоночный кровоток на уровне сегмента V3 в покое. Нарушен венозный отток по венам позвоночного канала по типу аномального сброса крови по позвоночным венам. Интракраниальный уровень? Артериальная и венозная гемодинамика на интракраниальном уровне в гемисферах без особенностей, кровоток в задней черепной ямочке в положении покоя снижен в обеих позвоночных артериях - справа на фоне аномалии артерии значительно. Экстравазальное влияние на позвоночный кровоток на вертеброкраниальном уровне в покое справа и при функциональных пробах слева - вариант нарушений гемоперфузии в позвоночных артериях на интракраниальном уровне компрессионный незначительно справа(выраженный), компрессионный слева после пробы, блок на уровне краниовертебрального сочленения. Диапозон цереброваскулярной реактивности сохранен. Тонико-эластические свойства магистральных артерий сохранены при хорошей реакции на функциональные нагрузки(тип изменений функциональный) Кровоток в церебральных венах не нарушен. Поставили диагноз ВСД с ангиоспазмами с ВБН. Панические атаки артериальная гипертензия. Пью: Сермион, Циннаризин. Стало беспокоить: секундные головокружения, отключки как бы, чувство нереальности, страх, что имру, что состояние только ухудшается, хотя так оно и есть, не могу уснуть ночью, постоянно болит шея, в области сердца, в затылке и во лбу, будто голову зардувает, и она сейчас лопнет. Когда сижу за компьютером секундные головокружения происходят. Улучшений вроде никаких, Руки начали потрясываться. И все тело будто сьезжать со стула с кровати. Будто теряю способности ходить, начинает заносить. КСТАТИ, СЕГОДНЯ ЗАМЕТИЛ, ПРИ ПОКАЧИВАНИИ ГОЛОВЫ ВПЕРЕД И НАЗАД( КАК БЫ ДА-ДА, ДЕЛАЯ ЖЕСТ) - НИЧЕГО НЕ ПРОИСХОДИТ, А КОГДА ДЕЛАЮ "НЕТ-НЕТ" НАЧИНАЕТСЯ, ПОМУТНЕНИЕ, ЧУВСТВО ДУРНОТЫ, СТРАХ, ОДНИМ СЛОВОМ, ТАК НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ! Помогите пожалуйста с советами!!! Что делать??? Хуже мне может быть???
> 
> БОЛЕЕ ТОЧНОЕ ОПИСАНИЕ ВСЕГО И ВСЯ!!!


Добрый день Алексей у меня симптомы один в один как у вас я мучают уже 1,5 года и врачи не могут поставить диагноз ,чувство страха это из за ВСД как и у меня я пропила курс антидеприссантов и все прошло но остальное осталось,так что вы не один такой нужен хороший врач которого тяжело найти,если есть изменения у вас напишите мне пожалуйста.


----------



## La murr (8 Май 2016)

*Ольга2304696*, здравствуйте!
Я рекомендую Вам создать собственную тему и получить консультацию врачей форума - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе.
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы -https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.


----------



## Геннадий69 (27 Авг 2016)

*Андрей Калининград*, Андрей, здравствуйте!!! Вы ещё на форуме или нет?
У меня всё один в один, как у вас. Хотел бы посоветоваться.


----------



## Serg33 (28 Мар 2017)

андре3535 написал(а):


> Может кто подскажет еще эффективные упражнения на снятие напряжения подзатылочных мышц?


А что очень просто пару теннисных мячиков в носок и продавливаем подзатылочные мышцы лежа на полу или упираясь в стену  пока они не расслабятся, если жесткости теннисного мячика покажется мало можно использовать бейсбольный мячик.


----------

